# Posting Pictures



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Anyone,

What is the best/easiest way to post pictures on the forum?
Never done it, and would appreciate the tips.

Thank you very much in advance,
KD


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

the easiest way i've found it so create a photobucket account and upload images to the account then they have a img link that you can highlight and copy, paste it right into a post. works very well.

http://photobucket.com/

like this...









xdeano


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks xdeano, I appreciate the help.

KD


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano

Is photobucket free? I used to use villagephoto but now I realize my avatar doesn't work so they must be down or my account inactive. Time to switch.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yep free.

xdeano


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

What if I don't want a photobucket? How can I go direct from a pdf in my documents on my computer???


----------



## l2andom (Oct 19, 2010)

I use Imageshack, works pretty good also. As for the PDF thing, I'm not sure. Are you trying to post the whole page? Or just a specific picture out of the PDF file?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Here is my attempt at posting from photobucket.

Here is a coyote I got a few weeks ago:










Damn that was pretty easy and it loads nice.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

same as xdeano... nice pic fallguy, but why the carrot oke: :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

bearhunter said:


> nice pic fallguy, but why the carrot oke: :beer:


What's up Doc? In case I get hungry.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

man that's a small dog in the pic.

xdeano


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

If using Photobucket I'd advise to make sure you have your account security turned on.

Somebody was asking how to post pics on another website and I too recommended Photobucket. Well, some coputer savvy guy than proceeded to post pictures I had in my album, that I didn't intend to share with the world. His way of telling me anybody and everybody can view my albums I guess. I still, to this day, don't know how he accessed my Photobucket from a picture, but whatever.

Just make sure your album is locked so people can't go snooping around, and Photobucket works just fine.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

xdeano said:


> man that's a small dog in the pic.
> 
> xdeano


but he sure has a big carrot . thats ok Fallguy.. i'll takethe cream anyday and leave them smart old dogsto the pro's


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano said:


> man that's a small dog in the pic.
> 
> xdeano


Then maybe you should call bigger ones in for me...you jackass!

Yes, this coyote was one of three that xdeano got to come out of a cornfield. I shot that one at 45 yards about and then he got the second one to come in about 15 minutes later to about 100 yards. That one was bigger. We went out that morning with the goal of getting a Grand Forks County dog. The plan was a good one.

For those that don't know it that carrot is my Crit R Call Magnum my go to howler.


----------



## Quincy (Jul 27, 2010)

My first try at posting a pic from photobucket, my first fox.....I got him last weekend.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice fox! Is that a Vanguard?


----------



## Quincy (Jul 27, 2010)

Fallguy said:


> Nice fox! Is that a Vanguard?


My set up is really nothing special at all, Howa 22-250 with a Nikko Sterling and a no name bi-pod. The wife put the screws to me on buying "another gun"  so I had to keep the coyote set up as inexpensive as possible. That being said, I've had it 2 years now and to be honest, I have no complaints, it works great for what I use it for and I have been able to make some tough shots out to 200yds with out any issues( the ones I have missed have been operator error, not the guns fault :-? ).


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

that's a pretty decent red. I wish we had more around here like we use to.

Fallguy,
Don't complain, i guaranteed you a Grand Forks Co and I held my promise on the first stand. It just looks very small in the picture for some reason.

I have a carrot around here someplace but I don't have enough hot air to blow the darn thing. I'd rather stick with the peewee or standard, they make a better sound anyhow.

Bearhunter. :thumb:

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Quincy

Howa makes the Vanguard that is why I thought it was one...they are identical pretty much. They are a good gun...don't let the price fool you. I'll probably buy another someday.

Xdeano you did hold up your promise! Very memorable hunt.

You need serious lung power to operate the Magnum. You need to get out and get some cardio. I'll take it off your hands if you want to get rid of it. Maybe you can subtract the cost of the call from your pheasant hunting fuel bill. oke: :lol:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah we'll work on that the next time i see you Forest. I never really have liked that call.

xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

here's the actual picture that I took...lol










xdeano


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

LMFAO!!! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :beer:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

you forgot about the picture with the big coyote... :rollin:










xdeano


----------

